# Regulation-Charges-Non Residents- Etc



## WizardDr (24 Jul 2004)

Folks - I have to say I love this site particularly the great range of views.

On the above matters though I have a few views:

1. The matter of overcharging could never have happened if either any of the financial institutions or the DOCA or IFSRA had structured some sample testing of each product using just a few accounts. I have done this procedure myself lots of times. It takes hours not years and should have been standard practice for the Regulator. DOCA stood right back and avoided any possibility that they could be held to blame. How in fact did DOCA conduct its affairs? A letter asking the Bank to confirm it did this and that sounds excellent! Its a collective failure across the board.

2. The Revenue created the beast that is the Non-Resident account and then ignored it for 25 years. It gets the Central Bank blamed - and here is why IFSRA was born - and the Revenue are now setting going right back extracting penalties for their complete, total and wilful neglect.

3. We could apply sampling to matters like the Health Services  and demonstrate effectively how good or bad the service is .. this could be allplied widely .. perish the thought of sampling Garda procedures in Donegal a few years ago .. could save millions ....


----------

